# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Ανώνυμοι τζογαδοροι

## Giota87

Καλησπέρα, πάει κανείς σε αυτή την ομάδα;

----------


## mindcrime

> Καλησπέρα, πάει κανείς σε αυτή την ομάδα;


Πήγαινε καποιος που γνωρισα προσφατα. Εκανε αυτοαποκλεοσμο οπως του ειπαν και στο τελος αλλαξε παροχο στο τηλεφωνο και άνοιξε λογαριασμους με στοιχεια φιλου του για να συνεχιζει να παιζει

----------


## pain

Σε ποια περιοχη λειτουργει τετοια ομαδα αθηνα?

----------


## mixalistor

Δεν ξερω εάν θα βρεις εδώ κάποιο σχετικό κέντρο βοήθειας.

----------


## tinos36

Πάει κανείς σε αυτή την ομάδα τελικά?
Εντυπώσεις?

----------


## damien!!!

> Πάει κανείς σε αυτή την ομάδα τελικά?
> Εντυπώσεις?


Γίνεται πολύ καλή δουλειά στην ομάδα,με την προϋπόθεση να θέλει κάποιος να κόψει πραγματικά τον τζόγο!!!

----------

